# pronuncia "Robinson Crusoe"



## ☺

Ciao a tutti

Quello di Robinson Crusoe è un cognome che ha sempre creato guerre quasi atomiche nelle classi in cui sono stato! 
Chi diceva *Crusò*, chi *Crusuè*, chi *Crùsue*, chi *Crùsoe *e chi *Cròsue*. Alla fine sono propenso a pensare che ogniuno abbia adottato una pronuncia a lui più consona, wikipedia parla di pronuncia inglese e pronuncia italiana, ma chi può dire qual'è l'accento più giusto? Ma sopratutto, c'è un accento giusto? Io penso che se c'è una pronuncia giusta di una parola (nomi e cognomi compresi), è quella del suo paese d'origine
Comunque io l'ho sempre chiamato *Crusò*, voi? che mi dite?


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Io l'ho sempre pronunciato _crusoè_, volendo rimanere nella tradizione della versione italiana, che scrive _Crusoè_. La mia vera preferenza va però allo scrivere _Crusoe _e pronunciare /krusow/ (so che non è l'alfabeto fonetico standard, ma ho cercato di avvicinarmici...), ossia all'inglese.


----------



## fabinn

Anch'io ho sempre sentito e detto "Crusò" all'italiana per così dire, oppure "Crùso" all'inglese. "Crusoè" francamente mi fa un po' ridere (con tutto il rispetto, per carità!)  questo non vuol dire che sia la pronuncia sbagliata...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ritengo che forse la cosa migliore sia pronunciarlo in inglese, la lingua dell'autore e del personaggio, cioè /'kru:zou/, con l'accento tonico sulla prima sillaba, la "u" lunga, la "z" di "rosa", e il dittongo "ou" di "go". Siccome però c'è sempre quello che ti guarda male se fai le cose per bene, se mi trovo in ambienti non anglofoni vengo a qualche compromesso e uso quella che mi sembra essere la migliore approssimazione alla pronuncia inglese: /'kruzo/,  che rima con "uso", "fuso", chiuso.

Buon Natale!

GS


----------



## panzona

Eheheh, io fino al liceo l'ho pronunciato "Cr*o*s*u*è"!  Chissà da chi lo avevo imparato, forse mio nonno diceva così, non so... Poi il mio buon professore di liceo - adesso traduttore di gran fama, allora neolaureato - una volta giunti a quel punto del programma, mi aprì un nuovo orizzonte e riportò sulla retta via... 

Personalmente, appoggio in pieno il 'consiglio' di GS... e buon natale a tutti!


----------



## Youngfun

Io l'ho sempre chiamato Robinson Cruz /kruz/ 

Mentre la pronuncia che sento più spesso è Crusò


----------



## pizzi

panzona said:


> Eheheh, io fino al liceo l'ho pronunciato "Cr*o*s*u*è"!  Chissà da chi lo avevo imparato, forse mio nonno diceva così, non so...



Siamo state in due!  O forse avevamo un nonno in comune ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Young.

Afraid that's more or less the pronunciation of "cruise",... and (Tom) Cruise.

Best.

GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Amche io *Crosuè*!
Allora forse è solo una questione generazionale e non di nonni in comune.


----------



## mario realini

Io ho sempre detto "Crusoè".  Lavorando in TV, con il dubbio di pronuncia del termine, ho sempre autorizzato il lettore dei documentari a pronunciarlo secondo la dizione comune.  In questo caso si tratta di "farsi capire", quindi meglio "Crusoè" (pronuncia ormai codificata in Svizzera) di altre magari più corrette pronunce ma che potrebbero apparire incomprensibili o addirittura ridicole.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche la pronuncia di Robinson non è pacifica, ricordo che dalle mie parti si pronunciava con l'accento sull'ultima o.


----------



## pizzi

Questo riporta Wikipedia:
_*
Robinson Crusoe*_ (pronuncia inglese [ˈrɒbɪnsən ˈkruːsoʊ]) – adattamento popolare[1] italiano *Robinson Crusoè* (pronuncia /kruzoˈɛ/[1]), in passato comune anche sui libri[2]


----------



## pizzi

Praticamente la stessa di Defoe...


----------



## fabinn

pizzi said:


> _*Robinson Crusoe*_ (pronuncia inglese [ˈrɒbɪnsən ˈkruːsoʊ]) – adattamento popolare[1] italiano *Robinson Crusoè* (pronuncia /kruzoˈɛ/[1]), in passato comune anche sui libri[2]


hihi, che bello, per analogia da domani comincerò a dire "Mèrilin Monroè" ed "Edgar Allan Poè"


----------



## infinite sadness

In Francia già lo dicono.


----------



## ☺

Riciao a tutti!
Quindi vedo che le due più usate sono *Crusò *e *Crusoè *(io quasi neanche riesco a pronunciarlo quest'ultimo, Crus*u*è sarebbe già più 'scorrevole')
Anch'io ho sempre pensato:
Defoe → Defò
Crusoe → Crusò
Perchè dovrebbe cambiare?

Giusta l'osservazione di fabinn, tutti i personaggi i cui cognomi finiscono con *oe *in Italia (di solito)li pronunciamo *ò*, solo questo Robinson abbiamo distorto, o ce ne sono altri?
Monroe → Monrò, c'è anche chi dice Mònro (che casino!)


----------



## giginho

Concordo con Voi che dite Robinson Crusòo o qualcosa di assonante a ciò.

Per quanto riguarda le storpiature dei cuginastri d'oltralpe, stenderei un velo pietoso....soprattutto perchè non possono fare a meno di sentirsi i più fighi del mondo!

P.S. Giorgio: siamo nel forum solo italiano: occhio a scrivere in inglese che poi passa Paul e ti cazzia!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Gigi.
Ma cosa m'è saltato in mente?!
Buon Anno.

GS


----------



## giginho

Tutta colpa del Natale e dei panettoni!!!!

Auguri!


----------



## Youngfun

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, Young.
> 
> Afraid that's more or less the pronunciation of "cruise",... and (Tom) Cruise.
> 
> Best.
> 
> GS



Capita, io pensavo che avessi scritto in inglese a causa della mia location: Beijing 

Comunque lo pronunciava così il mio professore, quando ci ha portati a vedere il film di Robinson Crusoe (non quello originale, m quello di Fantozzi 

Auguri a tutti!


----------

